# Megvan, megvagyok



## Sima278

I have so often seen a form of the verb "megvan" used, but in general, I cannot come up with a completely satisfactory definition, or how it is used. I get the impression that sometimes "Megvagyok" sort of means "I am fine." Is that correct? However, it seems it has other uses as well.


----------



## Puppancs

*Van* generally means *exists*, *it is*, *there is*. *Meg* is a preverb, which usually change the aspect from inperfective to perfective. So *megvan* is used when something wasn't there or was lost before etc. For example, when you find the solution for a problem you'll say *Megvan!*, girls refer to their periods when they say *megvan*, or the teacher asks the students on a trip *Mindenki megvan? *to check the number of them.
If someone says or replies *Megvagyok*, that means *I am fine*, *Not too bad* etc.


----------



## francisgranada

Other examples:

*Megvan az órád? *Have you got you watch? (i.e. the one you couldn't find before ...)
*Megvan a pénzem az autóra.* I've got/prepared/to disposition the money for the car (i.e. I want to by a car and finally I've all the necessary amount of money)
*Megvan a véleményem róla.* I have my opinion on him (i.e. a concrete, "conclusive" opinion)
*Végre megvan házifeladatom*. Finally, I've (done) my homework (i.e. it's finally ready, finished, prepared)

So, as Pupancs have already said, _megvan _is used when something wasn't there or was lost before, but also when before something was not yet to disposition, was not ready, prepared etc ...

The negative form of *megvan *is *nincs meg*.


----------



## Sima278

Köszönöm szépen! That makes it much clearer, and it seems I was right about "megvagyok".


----------



## Puppancs

You were right, however, if someone asks you '_Are you ready? Can we go/start/etc. now?_' you can say '_Yes,_ *megvagyok*, _we can go/start/etc. now_'.
Depending on the context *megvagyok* could mean *I'm fine*, *I'm ready*, *I'm finished *and so on.


----------



## francisgranada

As to *megvagyok*, as a possible answer to "How are you?": for me it is rather a "neutral" answer, something like "not too bad", "nothing new about me", "quite well" ... (i.e. not too optimistic, but neigther too negative ...).  Perhaps, when one is o.k. and feels well, then "Köszönöm jól (vagyok)" is a more "pleasent" answer.

 (at least, this is my feeling, not a "rule", of course  ...)


----------



## francisgranada

Puppancs said:


> ... if someone asks you '_Are you ready? Can we go/start/etc. now?_' you can say '_Yes,_ *megvagyok*, _we can go/start/etc. now_'. Depending on the context *megvagyok* could mean *I'm fine*, *I'm ready*, *I'm finished *and so on.


I agree, but I'd say that it _really _depends on the context, i.e. this is not a generally appliable answer. With other words, _megvagyok _(_megvagy, megvan _...) does not _automatically _substitute the words like _ready, prepared, finished, found, have got_ etc...


----------



## Zsanna

Welcome, Sima278 on our forum!


francisgranada said:


> As to *megvagyok*, as a possible answer to "How are you?": for me it is rather ... "not too bad"... (i.e. not too optimistic, but neigther too negative ...).  Perhaps, when one is o.k. and feels well, then "Köszönöm jól (vagyok)" is a more "pleasent" answer.


I agree with francis about this aspect.
In English "nothing to complain about" (which could be another explanation of the attitude behind it, translated word by word) may not give back exactly the same meaning but it is difficult to explain why. In any case the speaker doesn't want to go into details about his problems even he has any, either because he doesn't have the time, or his audience is not the right one for that (doesn't want to expose himself or become a "burden") etc., in an extreme case it could almost indicate (a casual) "none of your business" in a polite way.


----------



## stevens37

For " I'm ready " I would say " kész vagyok "

As a possible answer to "How are you?": " megvagyok " may suggest that 
I don't feel good at all but don't want to complain.


----------

